# Potty Training a 5 Year Old



## rjordan392 (Feb 16, 2010)

My Beagle was recently adopted and he has already done his business on my carpet in areas that he thinks I won't notice.
So after one night confined to a 10 by 12 sq. foot room with training pads put down, there were no signs they were used. So in the morning as I was preparing his meal, he goes on my carpet. The question is: why the urgency when he did not have it while confined to the room?
Could it be that the former owner allowed him to go on pads placed on carpet?
I do have an elevated deck that I can let him out if this urgency is triggered by the release from the confined area.
What do you think?


----------



## ruckusluvr (Oct 28, 2009)

he is not peeing on your carpet because the thinks you will not notice! dogs dont work that way....

he is peeing on carpet because he does not know not too. carpet is absorbent and dogs love to pee on things like that.

also, why do you want the dog to use pee pads? why cant you crate train him and take him outside to potty? he will be potty trained in no time if you do it that way.


----------



## rjordan392 (Feb 16, 2010)

Quote:
why do you want the dog to use pee pads? why cant you crate train him and take him outside to potty? he will be potty trained in no time if you do it that way. Unquote.

The confinement area has vinyl tiles and I do not want his urine to get underneath the tiles. This area gives him more room then being crated. I do intend to let him out on my deck immediantly after releasing him from the confinement area. I do not have a yard. Actually I am hoping he learns to use the deck as I prefer that then picking up after him on somebody else's property. I think this is my only option because of the sudden urgency the dog has upon being released from the confinement area. And as stated before; why does the dog hold it while he is in confinement? This is what I am searching for.


----------



## ruckusluvr (Oct 28, 2009)

the same reason why dogs hold it in the crate.

he does not want to pee/poop anywhere near himself.


----------



## rjordan392 (Feb 16, 2010)

So that's it.
It does not matter if he is crated or has a 10 by 12 sq. foot area. Your saying the dog will not relieve himself "Near" any area of confinement.
So I plan to follow this:
1. Take him immediantly out to the deck upon release from the confinement room.
2. Wait for him to do his business, then feed him and then take him out for some exercise.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

I would do this:
1. After taking him out of his confinement area, I would immediately take him outside. As Ruckusluver said, dogs tend to like doing their business on soft, squishy things. I don't know that the deck will do it... It's better to pick up poo from someone elses property than to clean it up from your carprt, IMO.
2. Stay outside and get some exercise.
3. Feed him.
4. Go back outside for another round of business a little while after eating.

Richelle


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Most dogs wont urinate or defecate within an enclosed area if they can help it. There are exceptions to this though, so your dog might be an exception to the rule if he goes in his personal space. This is one reason why crate training works well with potty training, since you can use this rule to your advantage in getting them to hold it. 

Dogs will go potty in inconspicuous spots because they don't want to be around it, not because he doesn't want you to find it...this is just mere coincidence. Our dogs always go to the furthest parts of the yard to do their duty so they don't have to be near it. Again there are exceptions to this rule and those dogs don't have a preference on where to go potty outside.

That sounds like a good plan, but give him lots of rewards, both praise ("good boy!!!!!") and treats (high quality-what I mean is something your dog wants more than anything and not necessarily high quality in terms of ingredients) for going in the right spot. Use a command for going outside and pottying...like "lets go potty" or "potty outside" or just simply "potty" should suffice. Say it before taking the dog out on the way to the door, once you get outside, then say it while the dog is going. That way they get the idea of what that command means and that way you can tell the dog to go potty on command...which is useful when you know you are leaving and definitely want to dog to go.


----------



## dogtrainer1507 (Feb 7, 2010)

The AKC also makes a grass potty pad that you could put on the deck if you can't take him to the yard but you wouldneed to take him to it and redirect him to it if he tries to go somewhere else on the deck and then still praise and reward when he uses it and also do a watch or confine inside the houses. Watch means on the leash and he goes where you go so if he starts to go you can stop him and rush to the potty spot. I had a client who did this because she lived at the top of a three story building in a big city so she was scare to go out after dark with the dog and she did train him to use it and had success because it worked for what she needed. I don't know if that helps any.


----------



## rjordan392 (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks All,
Experience is the best teacher. My plan may need adjusting as I get the experience on how my dog reacts.


----------



## rjordan392 (Feb 16, 2010)

Surprise!
The dog used the pads to urinate twice overnight while being confined to the 10 by 12 sq. foot room. This morning, I let him out on the deck for 15 minutes and he did not defecate. But after feeding him and going for a walk, he did his business. I want him to continue this because when the weather does not permit walking; I am hoping he will learn to use the pads to defecate. At least he will learn that there is only one room thats permissable to use as his comfort station when I cannot walk him.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Walking will stimulate defication.


----------



## rjordan392 (Feb 16, 2010)

I am learning more from this forum every day. Many years ago, when I had another Beagle, there were no computers and the only information I had access to was from the chain store operators. The food I purchased from them I thought was quality as there were enough commercials on radio and Tv to convince me. But this forum has showed me what quality food is. The dog has no trouble eating his Kibble by "Innova red meat small Bites". However I sense that he may have gum problems and he would not chew some pieces of beef I added to the kibble unless I cut the beef into small pieces about twice the size of the kibble. He also will not touch a Nyla-bone with beef flavoring in it or a squeaky toy like tennis ball.
I also warm his food to just lukewarm. I also suspect he may have kennel cough because yesterday he had heavy breathing and today after his walk ( the temperature was 35 degrees) he started to make sounds like he was gagging on something. I could see his stomach area heaving. I will call the Vet right now for an appointment. I hope the cold is not bothering him.


----------



## rjordan392 (Feb 16, 2010)

UPDATE:

The Vet tested for worms and the dog has whips. He gave me a pill to give to the dog after feeding and told me to keep him away from his droppings. He said the whips can cause the gagging and stomach heaving and does not believe its Kennel cough. The dog has fleas and he gave me a treatment to apply. The dogs left ear was dirty and cleaned it out. The right ear needed a partial cleaning. He told me to clean/inspect for the next 5 days, then occasionaly. His coat is too dry and the Vet gave me a fatty acid & zinc supplement to condition both.
The dog was lefted at the Vets so that they can give him a flea bath and I'll pick him up this afternoon.


----------

